# Anyone had dental implants?



## swee'pea99 (9 Jan 2020)

Another extraction, leaving one tooth (molar) standing rather forlornly between a brace of gaps. My dentist's talking about maybe getting implants, and I'm definitely interested - the idea of falsies doesn't appeal, and with luck I should have a decade or two to get my money's worth out of any investment. But we are talking a _big _investment. Also, I've heard of complications...things not quite working out...ongoing pain/discomfort....the need for follow up treatments, again at major expense...and so on. So, has anyone had them done? Worth it? Recommended? Regretted? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## perplexed (9 Jan 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Another extraction, leaving one tooth (molar) standing rather forlornly between a brace of gaps. My dentist's talking about maybe getting implants, and I'm definitely interested - the idea of falsies doesn't appeal, and with luck I should have a decade or two to get my money's worth out of any investment. But we are talking a _big _investment. Also, I've heard of complications...things not quite working out...ongoing pain/discomfort....the need for follow up treatments, again at major expense...and so on. So, has anyone had them done? Worth it? Recommended? Regretted? Any thoughts appreciated.



I've never had one, but Mrs P has.

She has one tooth implant, inserted about 4 years ago which cost a few hundred quid. She's had no trouble with it at all and no pain. She's not had any follow up treatments (not required) other than routine dental check-ups.

The only thing is that the dentist could not give any guarentees regarding how long it would last. In theory therefore, it could've failed quite quickly - but conversely it might last for donkeys years.

So all I can say it was well worth it in her case, but hers was pretty simple - one tooth in a good base!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2020)

Mrs Skol had one of her top front teeth snapped off when she was nutted by my brothers boisterous dog a couple of years after we met.
It was replaced by an implant, pegged into the remaining base of her tooth. Still going strong now about..... 25+ years later


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

Yes I had one, about ten years now it’s great. I had it done at a dental college in Portishead because it was half the cost. They did a good job, but feck me it hurt like hell for about five days after the main op.


----------



## chriswoody (9 Jan 2020)

My front tooth was rebuilt over ten years ago now, a metal post inserted into the gum and then the rest of the tooth rebuilt around that, with a crown over the top to protect it all. In all that time I've never had any pain or issues and it's still going strong. I also have a bridge inserted in the lower right side, where I'd lost the middle molar of three and one of the remaining molars was also in a poor state. The bridge itself was made in China, a fraction of the cost of a German made one and recommended by the dentist, however still bloomin expensive. Again, like the front tooth, it's been trouble free and works fine, but it is a lot younger at only 2 years old. All a legacy of some poor dental habits when I was younger sadly.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

Not had it done but have the decision to make shortly so without hijacking this.......may I ask a couple of extra questions.
1. Are you awake or asleep when they do it?
2. If awake is the operation painful?
I am a real whimp I admit.
My thinking at the moment is to go for a bridge glued to the next teeth. @swee'pea99 have you considered that?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not had it done but have the decision to make shortly so without hijacking this.......may I ask a couple of extra questions.
> 1. Are you awake or asleep when they do it?
> 2. If awake is the operation painful?
> I am a real whimp I admit.
> My thinking at the moment is to go for a bridge glued to the next teeth. @swee'pea99 have you considered that?



I was awake during the three different procedures and it didn’t hurt at the time, just later when the anaesthetic wore off On the last one.
I had a bridge for a while, feckin useless.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Jan 2020)

Thanks all. Very interesting. Pain after the op I kind of expect and can live with (I had my eyes lazered using an old technique about 15 years ago - if I survived that I can survive anything.) But it's reassuring to hear so many 'it's been fine for years' accounts. If it was 'a few hundred quid' I'd probably be less hesitant - my dentist is quoting a grand a pop! Interesting to hear they can't guarantee any particular lifespan...I'd kind of assumed you have it done and that's it, for the duration. Anyway, thanks again - some valuable additions to the mull over pot...


----------



## Smudge (9 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Mrs Skol had one of her top front teeth snapped off when she was nutted by my brothers boisterous dog a couple of years after we met.
> It was replaced by an implant, pegged into the remaining base of her tooth. Still going strong now about..... 25+ years later



I've had that done, but it isn't an implant if the root of the tooth is left in place. A post is inserted in the tooth root and a crown tooth is placed on the post. Mine lasted for many years, but in the end the tooth root split and it had to be removed. I then had bridge for that gap attached to the adjacent teeth each side.
An implant has all the tooth removed, including the root, and the implant is screwed into the jawbone.


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Jan 2020)

I’m an absolute wimp where dental work is concerned, but I don’t recall any pain from having a molar implanted. Just a little discomfort.
You do get lots of warnings about the possibility of failure, these mainly concern keeping the area clean and preventing infection. Obviously this is good advice, but there’s a big CYA component.
The procedure isn’t cheap but I’m glad I had it done as I can now eat nuts, pork crackling and crusty bread without difficulty.


----------



## Smudge (9 Jan 2020)

Another consideration of implants, is if there is enough bone for the implant to screw into. People sometimes have to have a bone graft. An xray of your jaw can show if this is so, and it obviously adds to the overall cost.
I've considered having implants done, but the high cost with no guarantee, plus added costs of ongoing maintenance has put me off.


----------



## midlife (9 Jan 2020)

I've been involved in hundreds and hundreds of implants as it's part of my job. Best recommendation is to stay in the UK and have a consultation with someone who is recognised. Where are you?


----------



## alicat (9 Jan 2020)

@midlife is our resident expert, i believe.

I had two molars done last year. I went to a specialist recommended by my dentist. It cost me £4.5k including the extractions. 

I am glad I had them done. However, some things I wished I had known are:

I was very glad to go straight home after both the extractions and insertion of the implants. If someone can go with you to make the journey home easier, I recommend it.
I have to floss under the implants religiously using expensive Superfloss. Expect to spend ages using TePe brushes and flossing every night and making very regular visits to your dentai hygienist for the rest of your life. 
Implants don't absorb biting forces as well as natural teeth. Apparently I clench my teeth in my sleep and having the implants has made that more apparent, especially on one side of my mouth. I tend to chew on the other side.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Jan 2020)

alicat said:


> £4.5k




PS Just mentioned this to my wife and she reminded me that they didn't quote me a grand a pop - it was 2K/gnasher.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Thanks all. Very interesting. Pain after the op I kind of expect and can live with (I had my eyes lazered using an old technique about 15 years ago - if I survived that I can survive anything.) But it's reassuring to hear so many 'it's been fine for years' accounts. If it was 'a few hundred quid' I'd probably be less hesitant - my dentist is quoting a grand a pop! Interesting to hear they can't guarantee any particular lifespan...I'd kind of assumed you have it done and that's it, for the duration. Anyway, thanks again - some valuable additions to the mull over pot...


Yes, you would think that for a grand there would be some kind of money back guaranty.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


>


You could always move abroad the come back and get it free as a foreign national.


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You could always move abroad the come back and get it free as a foreign national.


??


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> ??


Just that we read about so many foreign people coming here and getting free healthcare treatment.


----------



## Smudge (9 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I had an all on 4 (midlife will know) top set and I have to say best thing I have done. I had been wearing dentures for some years and was fed up to the back teeth with them (pardon the pun)
> 
> Like many I was filled with trepidation but I have to say the surgeon was brilliant. I had the kind of anesthetic where you are still awake but don't really know what is going on.
> 
> ...



How much was the all on 4 treatment in total ?
Its something i was considering for the lower set.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

@Roger Longbottom what is the relevance of yogurt?


----------



## Smudge (9 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I paid 17k. I feel sure I could have got it cheaper and people will tell me they only paid X or Y but I am happy with the results.



Wow, that is a big outlay. Was that just for the top set ?
I was being told around £10K for the lower set, but that was only a rough estimate. I would have needed to pay a few hundred for a consultation plus having xrays to get a more likely amount. I could see that price probably going up.


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just that we read about so many foreign people coming here and getting free healthcare treatment.


What a load of tosh. Put the Daily Mail away and go for a cycle 
However, you can get implants on the NHS too (done by an expert like midlife) if you meet what are presumably stringent medical reasons


----------



## 12boy (9 Jan 2020)

I had a canine tooth crack into two pieces and could have had a bridge but didn't like the idea so had an implant. The local guy is an arrogant SOB so I made 3 round trips of 400 miles each to someone else. The first trip was to pull the tooth and put powdered corpse bone in the socket. In a few months that fused and a TI shaft with a threaded orifice was embedded in the new bone. After a month or so a tooth was fitted on the post with a very small bolt. There was a tiny trap door type dealiebob so that if it broke or failed in some way they could unscrew the bolt and put on a new tooth. That was over 5 years and it's hard to remember which tooth it was, it has been so trouble free. Even with dental insurance it was over $3k. The initial extraction hurt like hell and my jaw swelled up like a chipmunk, definitely reducing my manly beauty, but the next two were no big deal. My wife went along to spend a lot of money in the grocery stores there since they carried things not found in our little town. They have a great kabob (how we spell it ) place and a nice creperie, so we'd make a day of it, although I always ate before the dentist. Both these places had Al fresco seating so our little pooch didn't have to stay in the car and cook. The creperie even brought her a little plate of bacon, which we let her have on this one occasion, and which she thought was the greatest. Was it a pain in the tuchus to drive 1200 miles for this procedure.... you bet, but we had fun and I didn't give the SOB a penny. Sometimes you gotta vote with your wallet. 
big
deal.


----------



## midlife (9 Jan 2020)

The guy who taught me "all-on-4" is called Paulo Malo, I went to his clinic in Lisbon for my training. Give him a google, he has his own vineyard and travels by helicopter.

He charges 60,000 Euro (yep, that's sixty thousand) for top and bottom all-on 4


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> What a load of tosh. Put the Daily Mail away and go for a cycle
> However, you can get implants on the NHS too (done by an expert like midlife) if you meet what are presumably stringent medical reasons


I cant get any nhs free. Paid ito it for 50 years though.


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I cant get any nhs free. Paid ito it for 50 years though.


Here you go

They're sometimes available on the NHS for patients who can't wear dentures or whose face and teeth have been damaged, such as people who have had mouth cancer or an accident that's knocked a tooth out.

Presumably you receive other medical care via the NHS. I don't believe it was ever designed to provide cosmetic dentistry
https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-qu...h-dental-treatments-are-available-on-the-nhs/
https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-qu...how-much-will-i-pay-for-nhs-dental-treatment/


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I cant get any nhs free. Paid ito it for 50 years though.


Have you tried fill out an HC1 form
order online 
https://apps.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/LISWebAppStaticData/begin.do


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> I've been involved in hundreds and hundreds of implants as it's part of my job. Best recommendation is to stay in the UK and have a consultation with someone who is recognised. Where are you?


Sorry, forgot to respond to this - London. Where c.2K seems to be about the going rate.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Here you go
> 
> They're sometimes available on the NHS for patients who can't wear dentures or whose face and teeth have been damaged, such as people who have had mouth cancer or an accident that's knocked a tooth out.
> 
> ...


Well thats me out then. As I said, I worked 50 years and didn't p*ss it up the wall so have savings.
I dont fit the other criteria.
I am having this tooth out plus a filling on the 22nd.......its costing me £62.00.
94 year old aunty.... worked till she was 70. Waiting for a filling and has to pay for it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Have you tried fill out an HC1 form
> order online
> https://apps.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/LISWebAppStaticData/begin.do


TBH Ive never heard of that. As I told Vickster, I didnt p*ss it up the wall so have savings. Therefor I have to pay. No objection to that.....quite happy to pay. I just object to SOME of the people who get it free.
Anyway @swee'pea99 ...... I apologise if this appears to hijack the thread so will comment no more side issues.


----------



## Rocky (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats me out then. As I said, I worked 50 years and didn't p*ss it up the wall so have savings.
> I dont fit the other criteria.
> I am having this tooth out plus a filling on the 22nd.......its costing me £62.00.
> 94 year old aunty.... worked till she was 70. Waiting for a filling and has to pay for it.


You do know that most people getting dental treatment on the NHS have to pay a contribution? Here's the link:

https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-qu...how-much-will-i-pay-for-nhs-dental-treatment/

Here is a list of the groups that qualify for free NHS treatment:

https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-qu...tled-to-free-nhs-dental-treatment-in-england/


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH Ive never heard of that. As I told Vickster, I didnt p*ss it up the wall so have savings. Therefor I have to pay. No objection to that.....quite happy to pay. I just object to SOME of the people who get it free.
> Anyway @swee'pea99 ...... I apologise if this appears to hijack the thread so will comment no more side issues.


You can ask your dentist to refer you (or your aunty) to an NHS dental hospital I think.

I don't know who you think gets it free who shouldn't by your criteria (which are hopefully medically based)?


----------



## midlife (9 Jan 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Sorry, forgot to respond to this - London. Where c.2K seems to be about the going rate.




Yep, £2 - £2-5 K per implant plus the restoration is about right. Implant planning is developed around the maxim " do it once, do it properly and don't go back and do it again" For example if you put an implant next to a dodgy tooth then there is the likely hood of having to do more surgery and more restorative work in the future- more than doubling the cost not to mention the extra surgery. You therefore need to see someone who does implants day in and day out


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Jan 2020)

Just some comments on various points raised earlier.

Oral hygiene, regular flossing, teepees, water flossing and visits to a hygienist are important if you want to keep your teeth, regardless of whether you have an implant.

My implant cost £1k, about a year ago, including preliminary consultation and x-rays. I was referred to an implant specialist by my NHS dentist. I live south of Manchester. Sometimes it’s an advantage to live in the north!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> You can ask your dentist to refer you (or your aunty) to an NHS dental hospital I think.
> 
> I don't know who you think gets it free who shouldn't by your criteria (which are hopefully medically based)?


I appreciate your comments.....always interesting. As I say, I feel this in danger of hijacking @swee'pea99 s thread so will duck out.


----------



## Deafie (12 Jan 2020)

Sorry if someone mentioned this already but have you considered going abroad to get your teeth fixed?
https://internationalliving.com/top...ntries-for-low-cost-high-quality-dental-care/


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2020)

Deafie said:


> Sorry if someone mentioned this already but have you considered going abroad to get your teeth fixed?
> https://internationalliving.com/top...ntries-for-low-cost-high-quality-dental-care/


@midlife suggested UK is best in post #12

And it'll cost a fair chunk to get to Latin America from the U.K. and stay there for the extended period needed for treatment. Not my idea of a holiday either! That link is aimed at Americans ('short flight away') where healthcare treatments are usually significantly more (as above 3k even with insurance)


----------



## Deafie (12 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> @midlife suggested UK is best in post #12
> 
> And it'll cost a fair chunk to get to Latin America from the U.K. and stay there for the extended period needed for treatment. Not my idea of a holiday either! That link is aimed at Americans ('short flight away') where healthcare treatments are usually significantly more (as above 3k even with insurance)


Just had a quick google and it seems Britain has some of the most expensive dental work in the world, I suspected so, my wife has had extensive reconstruction work here in Manhattan and it was way cheaper than the prices quoted up-thread. Romania looks like a good option for UK residents if they are incredibly cheap, like me


----------



## Gixxerman (17 Jan 2020)

I have had a front tooth implant. Long story. Mine was broke off at gum level after being elbowed in the face whilst playing football. Initially, I had a post and crown fitted. However that tooth had had root canal work many years previous and was filled with something akin to ready mix concrete (to quote my dentist). After nearly an hour a drilling and blunting 3 drill bits, he had only got 2/3 of the way he wanted to get in. However, that was as best as he could do. Because of this, I had nothing but trouble with the crown coming loose every 12 months or so due to the post coming loose. This was costing quite a bit and they suggested that we have to try a different solution. The options were a bridge or an implant. The bridge would require cutting down the healthy teeth either side. Plus a bridge needs replacing every 8-10 years or so, requiring more cutting down of the supporting teeth. Thus a bridge can only be replace a few times. As I wanted a "fit and forget" solution, they suggested an implant. The cost was high (£2500 all in including consultation) as I needed bone grafts. It has been 3 years since I had it fitted and now the pain of having it done and the pain of paying for it has subsided, I am happy that I had it done. Mine was a Straumann implant, which I was told are the "gold standard" for dental implants. One word of warning though, you have to have good dental hygene and floss the implant every day to prevent plague build-up, which can lead to gum / bone wastage round the implant and the implant to fail. There is also a risk that the implant fails to take (bone doesn't knit to it), but this is normally covered by the dentist, provided that it is not due to bad dental hygene or trauma to the implant (e.g. impact injury from sports). You can get it done a lot cheaper in foreign countries. However, you have to factor in time off work and travelling costs as the whole procedure requires 8 or so visits over 6 months or so. There is also the question of quality of the work and what to do regarding support if things go wrong.


----------



## midlife (17 Jan 2020)

Yup, above is about right, aside from the fact it would likely have been done free if you were in my post code. Straumann are one of the major players but Nobel probably gold standard. 

The UK cost also reflects the supply and demand situation here. The regulation by the GDC is pretty fierce and doing implants if not properly trained and being caught is pretty much struck off territory. 

This limits the supply of people doing implants and coupled with demand equals high price . Also buying implant hardware is usually in Dollars and the suppliers simply swap a pound sign fir a dollar sign and then add some lol. 

There are cheap implants but most people use a major player which are expensive. I use Nobel Biocare which are probably the most expensive but have arguably the best track record. Last thing I want with a catchment area of half a million souls is something gong wrong and having to re do it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2020)

I went to the dentist yesterday for some fillings. I asked if she could clean up my front bottom teeth,as they're going grey. They remind me of the queen mum's teeth. She said the only way to remedy it is by having veneers fitted,which she said cost about £400 a tooth. I'd like my top front two and four at the front/bottom done. Would it be worth it,in terms of appearance as well as the money? Would veneers not make the other teeth look yellow?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2020)

I've just made enquiries at a dentist about private treatment. I was told that I'll have to have an examination before any treatment,which will cost £45. Is that the normal rate,or do rates for examinations and treatments very from dentist to dentist?


----------



## midlife (30 Jun 2020)

Accy, it might have been a long time ago and my memory is not what it used to be but given the situation did I suggest asking to be seen in the East Lancs Trust (Blackburn Royal) ? the mirror image of me working there is my colleague Derek Moore.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just made enquiries at a dentist about private treatment. I was told that I'll have to have an examination before any treatment,which will cost £45. Is that the normal rate,or do rates for examinations and treatments very from dentist to dentist?


Sounds like about what I would pay for a full private check up (with X-rays). My monthly subs equate to about £80 for a full check up (with X-rays if needed) plus full hygienist torture session  (I get 2 a year)


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Sounds like about what I would pay for a full private check up (with X-rays).


The receptionist said it'll be £45 then i'l probably need two X-rays bringing it up to £65. It's not a 'posh' dentists either. I thought i'd go to a run down a bit type expecting it to be cheaper. I'll think it over tonight. My appointment's on Thursday,so i suppose i could always cancel it tomorrow and think about it. I'm thinking if the examination is more than others charge,the treatment will be as well.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> Accy, it might have been a long time ago and my memory is not what it used to be but given the situation did I suggest asking to be seen in the East Lancs Trust (Blackburn Royal) ? the mirror image of me working there is my colleague Derek Moore.


You did,3 years ago. I asked the dentist when i had some NHS stuff done in January if she'd refer me to the dental dept' at Blackburn Royal,but she said it wasn't necessary. After that i went up to the hospital to ask if they could look at me,but they said i have to be referred by a dentist. ideally i'd like the middle bottom 2 teeth taken out and have a denture,but the dentist in January said i can only have an extraction if it's the last resort.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> The receptionist said it'll be £45 then i'l probably need two X-rays bringing it up to £65. It's not a 'posh' dentists either. I thought i'd go to a run down a bit type expecting it to be cheaper. I'll think it over tonight. My appointment's on Thursday,so i suppose i could always cancel it tomorrow and think about it. I'm thinking if the examination is more than others charge,the treatment will be as well.


Not necessarily. I’d go somewhere based on personal recommendations (which is what I did), especially for complex and expensive treatment.
I don’t know how much my place charges a new patient walking off the street


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Accy, it might have been a long time ago and my memory is not what it used to be but given the situation did I suggest asking to be seen in the East Lancs Trust (Blackburn Royal) ? the mirror image of me working there is my colleague Derek Moore.


So what do you recommend. Have a private check up,or push for the 'i'd like to be referred to the hospital's dentistry department' option?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Accy, it might have been a long time ago and my memory is not what it used to be but given the situation did I suggest asking to be seen in the East Lancs Trust (Blackburn Royal) ? the mirror image of me working there is my colleague Derek Moore.


A reply would be much appreciated!


----------



## midlife (1 Jul 2020)

Hi Accy

Sorry about the late response. I'll pen something from home later .


----------



## midlife (1 Jul 2020)

Accy, people who have had their mouths altered by surgery, major trauma or congenital defects are often referred to hospital dental departments for advice, help and treatment. This is what I would suggest you pursue, by way of a referral from a doctor or if possible your dentist. 

I am a hospital dentist as you know and these groups mentioned above are my priority patient groups.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Accy, people who have had their mouths altered by surgery, major trauma or congenital defects are often referred to hospital dental departments for advice, help and treatment. This is what I would suggest you pursue, by way of a referral from a doctor or if possible your dentist.
> 
> I am a hospital dentist as you know and these groups mentioned above are my priority patient groups.


Ok,thanks for that! So do you think having a consultation or check up,whatever they're called would be a waste of time and money?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

I have a dental appointment at of all times two thirty this afternoon. I spoke to the dentist the other day. She looked at my problem teeth and said that she can do something for them/me,so i won't be wasting my consultation fee money by being told 'nothing can be done'. She also told me that the dental department at the hospital won't do cosmetic dental work,unless they're extreme circumstances,so i can't get them sorted for free. I'm ok about that,at least i know now.


----------



## alicat (10 Jul 2020)

Hope it goes well, Accy.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Another extraction, leaving one tooth (molar) standing rather forlornly between a brace of gaps. My dentist's talking about maybe getting implants, and I'm definitely interested - the idea of falsies doesn't appeal, and with luck I should have a decade or two to get my money's worth out of any investment. But we are talking a _big _investment. Also, I've heard of complications...things not quite working out...ongoing pain/discomfort....the need for follow up treatments, again at major expense...and so on. So, has anyone had them done? Worth it? Recommended? Regretted? Any thoughts appreciated.


Apologies, I'm a bit late to the party.
I have a problem with my upper set of teeth. I've had a NHS plate for some time, and it is as uncomfortable as hell. last october I lost another tooth and had an extra one fitted to my plate. Major disaster. Typical NHS bungle job. dentist had a couple of goes, and my dremel was used quite a lot in trying to get the plate to fit. Extra material had just been slapped on regardless of how it would fit in my mouth. Suppose you get what you pay for.

In our village there is a man who makes dental implants to fit. Private treatment so I have to pay. But...I've had 4 separate fittings, with dummy plates made. This virus has delayed things but on Wednesday i got my new final plate. What a difference it Makes. I was pissed off with the discomfort and constant rooting out food scraps from the original plate. This fits me leaving the roof of my mouth open, and according to SWMBO it looks normal.

The new plate fits on my gums and clasps round my few remaining teeth. After only two days I hardly notice it. I haven't had to pull it out and mess about with toothpicks, and my whole mouth just feels so much closer to "normal". The plate is nothing like the NHS one. Chalk and cheese. I was initially msceptical that I could avoid either having implants, or having the whole top row taken out.

i don't know where you are, but if you can find someone like my man then you might be advised to have at least a consultation to see what he can do for you.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

Might be worth @Accy cyclist thinking along the same lines. We are not that far apart....


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

alicat said:


> Hope it goes well, Accy.


Someone asked me if i was ok about what they saw as unnecessary pain, having cosmetic and not pain relieving treatment like extractions and fillings. The only pain i'll feel will be in my wallet i told them.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Apologies, I'm a bit late to the party.
> I have a problem with my upper set of teeth. I've had a NHS plate for some time, and it is as uncomfortable as hell. last october I lost another tooth and had an extra one fitted to my plate. Major disaster. Typical NHS bungle job. dentist had a couple of goes, and my dremel was used quite a lot in trying to get the plate to fit. Extra material had just been slapped on regardless of how it would fit in my mouth. Suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> In our village there is a man who makes dental implants to fit. Private treatment so I have to pay. But...I've had 4 separate fittings, with dummy plates made. This virus has delayed things but on Wednesday i got my new final plate. What a difference it Makes. I was pissed off with the discomfort and constant rooting out food scraps from the original plate. This fits me leaving the roof of my mouth open, and according to SWMBO it looks normal.
> ...


Thanks, that's really interesting. Dental plates being basically old school false teeth, yes? Must admit I hadn't actually considered those. 

Had a filling drop out a couple of weeks ago, and after a week or so got in to see the dentist - one of 'the other dentists', 'cos mine's on maternity leave. Gave me a temporary filling and a full-bore hard-sell on implants. Came across not so much as a dentist, more an implant salesman in a white coat. 

But I digress. If you don't mind me asking, how much did your plate cost? A few hundred quid would be one thing. Four or six grand is a different story.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Thanks, that's really interesting. Dental plates being basically old school false teeth, yes? Must admit I hadn't actually considered those.
> 
> Had a filling drop out a couple of weeks ago, and after a week or so got in to see the dentist - one of 'the other dentists', 'cos mine's on maternity leave. Gave me a temporary filling and a full-bore hard-sell on implants. Came across not so much as a dentist, more an implant salesman in a white coat.
> 
> But I digress. If you don't mind me asking, how much did your plate cost? A few hundred quid would be one thing. Four or six grand is a different story.


My plate is approx 3/4 of my upper jaw. Cost £750. Initially I thought that was a lot, but I had to have a new plate and another crappy NHS one would be close on £300 so I thought wtf. Coffins don't have pockets. 

Early days of course, but so far it seems to be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> My plate is approx 3/4 of my upper jaw. Cost £750. Initially I thought that was a lot, but I had to have a new plate and another crappy NHS one would be close on £300 so I thought wtf. Coffins don't have pockets.
> 
> Early days of course, but so far it seems to be a worthwhile investment.



£750 is too cheap for an implant solution. Probably more like a flexible denture or similar. Google Valplast denture, I make quite a few here but use a material called Vertex ThermoSens Flexible.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> £750 is too cheap for an implant solution. Probably more like a flexible denture or similar. Google Valplast denture, I make quite a few here but use a material called Vertex ThermoSens Flexible.


Who mentioned implants?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

Well I've been. The dentist told me she can't fit veneers or crowns on my front bottom teeth due to my back and forth jaw movement,saying they'd only get knocked off by my upper front teeth. She is going to do various work such as scraping the coffee stained teeth and a few fillings,as well as polishing them and filling the bottom one to a smooth presentable finish. I need two more appointments,which will bring the bill up to an estimated £500. I was expecting to pay around £1000 for veneers or caps,so it sounds reasonable to me. 500 quid would buy me a week to 10 days in Portugal or a quality tweed coat but having nice presentable teeth will be quite a novelty after years of feeling embarrassed about them. I also asked the dentist if mine were some of the worst she'd seen. No she replied. Yours aren't that bad. She said mine aren't that bad compared to most private patients she sees. I think east Lancashire is one of the worst regions in the country for decayed/badly looked after teeth. I now find myself looking at peoples teeth when I'm talking to them.😁


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Who mentioned implants?



Sorry, I thought you did in your post.

"In our village there is a man who makes dental implants to fit. Private treatment so I have to pay. "


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> My plate is approx 3/4 of my upper jaw. Cost £750. Initially I thought that was a lot, but I had to have a new plate and another crappy NHS one would be close on £300 so I thought wtf. Coffins don't have pockets.
> 
> Early days of course, but so far it seems to be a worthwhile investment.


Thanks. Definitely worth a ponder...


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

I also asked about gold fillings. The dentists said we'll talk about them after the cleaning and polishing. Do any of you have them? I'd only want them done if they can be seen. What'd be the point of paying a lot of money for gold fillings if you can't show them off?!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

I've got a couple on my lower jaw. Was offered yellow or white gold - it's silver in colour. Is it gold? Went for "white gold" because yellow fillings seem just too flash!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I've got a couple on my lower jaw. Was offered yellow or white gold - it's silver in colour. Is it gold? Went for "white gold" because yellow fillings seem just too flash!


How much roughly?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> How much roughly?


Sorry, they were a few years ago so I just can't remember.


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2020)

Gold fillings? Do you mean gold crowns? Why would you have gold these days when you can have one that’s the same colour as tooth? Unless you’re a rapper 

I have a silver crown, done on NHS at the back on a tooth that was not expected to last long even crowned...that was about 10 years ago now and it’s still fine. Wish I’d paid a few extra hundred for a tooth coloured one


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Wish I’d paid a few extra hundred for a tooth coloured one


Why,does the silver filling look silly or something?


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why,does the silver filling look silly or something?


It’s a crown not a filling. Tooth colour just looks more natural next to other teeth!
I do have some old silver fillings too, if they ever need replacing I’ll pay for white


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> It’s a crown not a filling. Tooth colour just looks more natural next to other teeth!
> I do have some old silver fillings too, if they ever need replacing I’ll pay for white


I would've thought silver ones were more expensive than the white ones. If they're cheaper i'd like some as i've always fancied gold in my gob,but silver will do.


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I would've thought silver ones were more expensive than the white ones. If they're cheaper i'd like some as i've always fancied gold in my gob,but silver will do.


Nope, cheap NHS crown. It was still a few hundred though!

Most people really don’t want a gob full of tacky bling 
but natural looking teeth


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Nope, cheap NHS crown. It was still a few hundred though!
> 
> Most people really don’t want a gob full of tacky bling
> but natural looking teeth


I don't know,a bit of 'tacky bling' sounds not bad(ish).


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Accy, must admit haven't bothered to come on here much last couple of weeks, just become too PC for me but just felt that if you wanted any reassurance about implants my final bridge was put in last week and I have to say best thing I have ever done teeth wise.
> More expensive than RR's Bianchi but you can not put a price on the confidence / feel good you will experience if you have them done.


Thanks,but i can't have implants or any cosmetic work that means extracting teeth etc,due to my non repairable jaw caused by radiotherapy. I just have to put up with the teeth i have,hoping the dentists can kind of work wonders!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Sorry, the thread title suggested we were discussing implants, no idea what put that thought in my head!


That's ok,i thought i'd ask about caps and veneers on this thread,rather than start a new one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jul 2020)

I've just been for some moulds taken of my teeth and gums so i can have bleaching/whitening treatment. The dentist told me the treatment will whiten my teeth by about two shades.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2020)

I've just been to pick my home whitening treatment plates and gel/bleach up. The dentist told me to use them 1 to 2 hours a day,starting with the more darkened bottom 3 front teeth,then after they've hopefully whitened considerably,do the rest as well. She says it'll take about 2 to 3 weeks to use the gel/bleach up.


----------

